# What are you living for?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

What is your reason to live?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My faith in God, my wife, my daughter, and my grandchildren.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Are you doing ok? I'm a bit concerned about you as your recent posts indicate that you are going through depression. I know this is online, and you and I don't know each other, so you may feel uncomfortable or feel this isn't appropriate, so don't feel like I'm obligating you. Please excuse me if I'm taking things out of proportion. 

As for the question, I live for my wife, for opportunities, for tending to my garden, and for food (both cooking and eating).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

atsizat said:


> What is your reason to live?


That's an odd question. Most of us have a survival instinct and want to continue living. As for me, life is wonderful.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I live for the moment. To quote Ricky Gervais, life is the best thing ever.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Conrad2 said:


> Are you doing ok? I'm a bit concerned about you as your recent posts indicate that you are going through depression. I know this is online, and you and I don't know each other, so you may feel uncomfortable or feel this isn't appropriate, so don't feel like I'm obligating you. Please excuse me if I'm taking things out of proportion.
> 
> As for the question, I live for my wife, for opportunities, for tending to my garden, and for food (both cooking and eating).


Life is meaningless to me. I live because I cannot end it. I just keep living with no reason.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I live to see and enjoy great art.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I live to see and enjoy great art.


I sure hope you live for a lot more than just art.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

atsizat said:


> What is your reason to live?


If I knew the answer to that, I wouldn't be wasting my time typing an answer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

God damn! Didn't need to see that...


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> If I knew the answer to that, I wouldn't be wasting my time typing an answer.


When I was younger I thought I have the definitive answer to that. Turns out, there is a lot I don't know.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

atsizat said:


> Life is meaningless to me. I live because I cannot end it. I just keep living with no reason.


This is really difficult to respond to as I don't have an insight into what cause this feeling of despair in you (I also feel I don't have the right to know) and everyone cope with depression differently.

Do you have someone that is close to you that you can talk to about what's on your mind? Do you need someone to talk to? (Don't feel you have to answer my question if you don't want to)

Your issue is important for you and it's okay to let it vent.

My ability to help you is rather limited, but please know that depression is not a result of personal flaw or weakness but is an illness that can be treated. I strongly urge you to seek medical help if you haven't already.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Conrad2 said:


> When I was younger I thought I have the definitive answer to that. Turns out, there is a lot I don't know.


When I was young, I thought the answer was 42.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> When I was young, I thought the answer was 42.


:lol:

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.

What about 11?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

atsizat said:


> Life is meaningless to me. I live because I cannot end it. I just keep living with no reason.


Fun though, innit?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Conrad2 said:


> :lol:
> 
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
> 
> What about 11?


11 is a scary number, don't go there .....


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Family. Specifically, my wife, my kids and my grandkids. Grandkids are the greatest - unlike my kids, the grandkids are always happy to see me! And I get a real kick taking them to go do things I have enjoyed all my life - fishing (although I've been catching a lot less, I enjoy it a lot more) and a good baseball game.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

HenryPenfold said:


> 11 is a scary number, don't go there .....


But 25 will make me feel better. :angel:

Ok I promise last number joke, let the thread return to what op intended.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

atsizat said:


> Life is meaningless to me. I live because I cannot end it. I just keep living with no reason.


There don't need to be a reason, bro. I've been through some close family tragedies, and figured in the end not to blame anyone, or anything, and just accept my lot. Trying to find the meaning of life is bound to failure, in my opinion. It's not even worth asking. It might sound weird, but I live every day as if it's my last, and only make plans for later, in case it's not my last.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I live for the high quality distractions of modern life. Otherwise, I often think life is horrible in its many aspects. Me being an anxious depressive person doesn't help. I also have vital impulses that transiently make me think life is great and colourful but then I realise all is a grand delusion on cruel reality to perpetuate a self replicating curse that happened to be concocted by chance on this planet.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

atsizat said:


> Life is meaningless to me. I live because I cannot end it. I just keep living with no reason.


Life is meaningless by its nature. We need to find a way to be comfortable with that and enjoy its simple, meaningless pleasures.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

atsizat said:


> What is your reason to live?


You must have faith in something. Man cannot live without faith.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I live for the high quality distractions of modern life. Otherwise, I often think life is horrible in its many aspects. Me being an anxious depressive person doesn't help. I also have vital impulses that transiently make me think life is great and colourful but then I realise all is a grand delusion on cruel reality to perpetuate a self replicating curse that happened to be concocted by chance on this planet.


That don't sound so bad! Honestly for me, it's trying to find meaning and not finding it is the most depressing. I've since given it up, and feel no depression. Maybe cuz, the way I look at it, what I've gained can never be taken away by any kind of disaster or anything.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

There were times, in particular in the mid nineties, when I asked myself the same question. Nothing was going right in my life, relationship-wise or career-wise. A few years later I had landed a dream job, and met the girl who has now been my wife for 21+ years. So never give up!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Well, this is a right cheery little thread and no mistake. :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry that you're feeling depressed, OP. I was depressed during my teens and early adulthood, but now enjoy life except when I'm anxious about something. I hope things get better for you. Look after your health and try to distract yourself with things that you might enjoy, or even better with friends. 

What do I live for? Beauty in nature and art, and Love of every sort. Beauty and Love lead to gratitude. Also, I'm longing to be able to travel around and look at new scenes again.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

For another 15-18 years, approximately. We'll see.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

A life lived best is the one that you share with others. The more loved ones you have to share experiences with, the more wonderful experiences you have to remember. Looking back on my lengthy life, I find, almost without exception, my best memories all started with marrying my wife. We have had tough times - especially in the early years - but we can look back on even those now and laugh. Find others to share yourself with, and stop living only for yourself. That is what makes life worth living.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Considering the alternative................


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Clloydster said:


> A life lived best is the one that you share with others. The more loved ones you have to share experiences with, the more wonderful experiences you have to remember. Looking back on my lengthy life, I find, almost without exception, *my best memories all started with marrying my wife*. We have had tough times - especially in the early years - but we can look back on even those now and laugh. Find others to share yourself with, and stop living only for yourself. That is what makes life worth living.


You're lucky. Many people's nightmares begin that way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

As Camus pointed out, we've got two choices. To commit suicide or go on living and make the best of our life and circumstances. I'll be dead soon enough so there's no need to commit suicide if I'm not in misery so I'll go on living and enjoy life. I hope our friend in Turkey can learn to enjoy life and do the same. You're still young so don't waste these precious years.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

That reminds me. I’d like to thank my wife for ten happy years of marriage. Out of forty, that’s not bad!:lol:


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> You're lucky. Many people's nightmares begin that way.


I count myself a very lucky man - you are correct. I married up, and that has made all the difference.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

the city...


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

WNvXXT said:


> the city...


The groove in this song is strong.


----------



## AvidListener (Apr 15, 2021)

atsizat said:


> What is your reason to live?


********** All of it!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Curiosity mostly


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

What are you living for? --- For the love of open questions. Example: Luke 24:13-35 (Walking to Emmaus) is a feast of questions and counter-questions.


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

atsizat said:


> What is your reason to live?


I have suffered deep depression at 22. Now I'm 26 sometimes it's still difficult of course expecially in these difficult times, but I have comed to the conclusion I live to enjoy the things I love most or to discover new ones to love. Life is full of beautiful things to enjoy. For me they are music, art, books, family, nature, cooking. I love music, I decided to come back to it and buy a musical instrument, first a guitar then a cello, I am learning through youtube. I am trying to compose also and painting. I decided to study history of art to study beautiful things. It's possible I'll never do the job I'm graduating for, but we're not our jobs. I'll keep the love for art forever with me. I know it's hard to find things to love with depression, but start to. Do you like music? Ok start there, push the passion further. Try painting, try writing, try anything. Arts give a meaning to life. You can do it. I know it feels like you can't, but you can. Do sport, it helps too. Eat healthy. If I ended my life, I would have never been able to do certain things and experiences which made me happy in the end. The worst thing you can do is looking at the past or the future. They do not exist. Just now exists, and you can decide to weep, or create something to be proud of. It doesn't take "talent". It comes with experience. Start.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Amadea said:


> I have suffered deep depression at 22. Now I'm 26 sometimes it's still difficult of course expecially in these difficult times, but I have comed to the conclusion I live to enjoy the things I love most or to discover new ones to love. Life is full of beautiful things to enjoy. For me they are music, art, books, family, nature, cooking. I love music, I decided to come back to it and buy a musical instrument, first a guitar then a cello, I am learning through youtube. I am trying to compose also and painting. I decided to study history of art to study beautiful things. It's possible I'll never do the job I'm graduating for, but we're not our jobs. I'll keep the love for art forever with me. I know it's hard to find things to love with depression, but start to. Do you like music? Ok start there, push the passion further. Try painting, try writing, try anything. Arts give a meaning to life. You can do it. I know it feels like you can't, but you can. Do sport, it helps too. Eat healthy. If I ended my life, I would have never been able to do certain things and experiences which made me happy in the end. The worst thing you can do is looking at the past or the future. They do not exist. Just now exists, and you can decide to weep, or create something to be proud of. It doesn't take "talent". It comes with experience. Start.


That all focuses on self - and that is where depression lies, because we are our own worst critics, so when we constantly focus on ourselves, beyond the obvious keeping yourself healthy - it become really hard to stay happy. Lose yourself in others. Not happy with yourself right now? Go help somebody else. It's really hard to feel bad or do bad when you are helping someone else - and in the end both they and you are better off. I have absolutely no interest in My Little Pony, but my little granddaughter loves it, and when I sit down and watch one of her shows with her, she is ecstatic, and so am I, even though I'm not doing something for me.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Remember, live every day like it’s your last because one day you’ll be right!:tiphat:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Many people rely on a promise of eternity as an excuse not to live life to the fullest. We can put trust in our hopes and in our faith in what we believe is beyond the grave but there is no guarantee that this is the truth. But even for the non believer the choice of suicide is not legitimate. We must face the challenge and continue to live life to the fullest in a world of absurdities as we race towards death. And the greater we embrace living, the less we'll be focused on our ultimate fate keeping despair at bay.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Life is meaningless by its nature. We need to find a way to be comfortable with that and enjoy its simple, meaningless pleasures.


Yes, to ask the meaning of life is a futile one. Life is already there. Your very existence is a unique privilege. The fact that no two individuals are identical (apart from twins only on a physical level) suggests that your existence is unique. So stop thinking about "why", just enjoy good quality art and music along with it. It's like when you were a child and when your Mother baked you a chocolate cake. You didn't ask why she baked your cake, but you just ate it.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> Yes, to ask the meaning of life is a futile one. Life is already there. Your very existence is a unique privilege. The fact that no two individuals are identical (apart from twins only on a physical level) suggests that your existence is unique. So stop thinking about "why", just enjoy good quality art and music along with it. It's like when you were a child and when your Mother baked you a chocolate cake. *You didn't ask why she baked your cake, but you just ate it.*


Good one. I'm actually also learning from my cats. They don't ask questions why.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Several posts have been deleted as they are clearly religious and replies to them. Religious discussions are only allowed on the board in the Politics and Religion in Classical Music sub-forum, and then only if they are clearly linked to the discussion of classical music.*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I live for all that life has to offer. Death is exciting too, but there's no need to rush it.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Too much of our sadness in life comes from sticking to bad situations that make us unhappy but we fear change more. I made the mistake early in my career, in my first job out of college, to stay with a company where I was miserable, out of fear of the unknown - the devil you know, and all that. I quit that company and it was the best choice I made - I took a pay cut, had to downgrade my lifestyle, which was tough with a young family, but was much happier, and my wife and kids noticed how much happier I was. And in time, the better opportunities came along. Don't let yourself be too afraid to change if you are in a situation that makes you miserable.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The question, "what are you living for?" is a philosophical one which can include non preachy expressions of faith. I kept my comments within a philosophical framework so it is counterproductive for the moderators to delete posts of this type unless the thread is going to be a lighthearted jaunt supplying frivolous answers like "I live to eat pizza". The main board is full of philosophical discussion. Check any Wagner thread. The problem here was religious proselytizing which everyone knows is prohibited. But certain members insist on breaking the rules in order to push their religious views.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

I didn't really see religious proselytizing - if I were more religious, and somebody asked my "what are you living for" I suppose I would also cite my religious faith. Don't know how that is pushing anything.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Clloydster said:


> I didn't really see religious proselytizing - if I were more religious, and somebody asked my "what are you living for" I suppose I would also cite my religious faith. Don't know how that is pushing anything.


The person in question quoted a bible verse insinuating his religious view was the one truth implying that every other religious view is false. That is where the problem lies. That's not the same as saying "my religious faith sustains me through life." It clearly crosses the line in to proselytizing.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

starthrower said:


> The question, "what are you living for?" is a philosophical one which can include non preachy expressions of faith. I kept my comments within a philosophical framework so it is counterproductive for the moderators to delete posts of this type unless the thread is going to be a lighthearted jaunt supplying frivolous answers like "I live to eat pizza". The main board is full of philosophical discussion. Check any Wagner thread. The problem here was religious proselytizing which everyone knows is prohibited. But certain members insist on breaking the rules in order to push their religious views.


I've re-checked the deleted posts, and you have a point. I have undeleted that particular post of yours, but edited out the quoted deleted post.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

starthrower said:


> Many people rely on a promise of eternity as an excuse not to live life to the fullest. We can put trust in our hopes and in our faith in what we believe is beyond the grave but there is no guarantee that this is the truth. But even for the non believer the choice of suicide is not legitimate. We must face the challenge and continue to live life to the fullest in a world of absurdities as we race towards death. And the greater we embrace living, the less we'll be focused on our ultimate fate keeping despair at bay.


See, this looks to me like commentary on religious beliefs of others without them being able to comment on that belief. So if someone can't make a statement about their faith being the one and only, I shouldn't think somebody else should be able to make disparaging comments about that faith.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Many people rely on a promise of eternity as an excuse not to live life to the fullest.


It would be out of place to argue with your sincere opinion, but my own opinion, also sincere, is that the hope of eternity is actually a strong motive for living life to the fullest and making the best of one's talents.

An ancient proverb (adapted by Gandhi) says: 'Build as if you were to live forever. Live as if you were to die tomorrow.'

For learning - writing music - and creating any big project - it's best to forget about death, or at least to believe that it's a long way off.

As far as being kind and helpful to others is concerned, it's best to remember.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Ingélou said:


> It would be out of place to argue with your sincere opinion, but my own opinion, also sincere, is that the hope of eternity is actually a strong motive for living life to the fullest and making the best of one's talents.
> 
> An ancient proverb (adapted by Gandhi) says:* 'Build as if you were to live forever. Live as if you were to die tomorrow.'
> *
> ...


I like that quote. My addition is the philosophy I have always tried to live by - live in such a way that your descendants can carry on your family name with pride.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Clloydster said:


> I like that quote. My addition is the philosophy I have always tried to live by - live in such a way that your descendants can carry on your family name with pride.


I'd agree - except that I have no descendants, sadly.

But all power to your own posterity. :tiphat:


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Ingélou said:


> I'd agree - except that I have no descendants, sadly.
> 
> But all power to your own posterity. :tiphat:


Then I would add the corollary - live in such a way that your friends are happy to admit they know you!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Clloydster said:


> Then I would add the corollary - live in such a way that your friends are happy to admit they know you!


The problem with that one is that disgusting people tend to have disgusting friends.


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Bulldog said:


> The problem with that one is that disgusting people tend to have disgusting friends.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. At any rate - there will always be exceptions to any rule, but that doesn't mean you throw out the rule. And a disgusting person is not likely to get better if they have no social interaction.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh dear - I'm trying to think who is the most disgusting in our circle of friends. Rather afraid it might be me!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2021)

I will answer with a poem by Nazim Hikmet, particularly the first stanza



> Living is no laughing matter:
> you must live with great seriousness
> like a squirrel, for example-
> I mean without looking for something beyond and above living,
> ...


https://poets.org/poem/living


----------



## Clloydster (Apr 19, 2021)

Ingélou said:


> Oh dear - I'm trying to think who is the most disgusting in our circle of friends. Rather afraid it might be me!


I just always go from the assumption it is me! It comes in handy - I can excuse myself from social functions much sooner, assuming everybody wants the disgusting guy gone!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

When I used to play chess competitively a fun game was to look down the list of participants in your particular section and if you couldn’t see the ‘rabbit’, i.e. weakest player that you were likely to beat, then it was probably you!:lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> It would be out of place to argue with your sincere opinion, but my own opinion, also sincere, is that the hope of eternity is actually a strong motive for living life to the fullest and making the best of one's talents.
> 
> An ancient proverb (adapted by Gandhi) says: 'Build as if you were to live forever. Live as if you were to die tomorrow.'
> 
> ...


That's a healthy minded philosophy. But many people allow church teachings about what constitutes a sin, and the fear of devine retribution to fill them with guilt or stay in an abusive relationship, or have unwanted children, to cite some examples. But this getting beyond the scope of this thread which was not stated by the OP to be religious in nature.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

What do I live for? For the happy, serene, exciting moments that come along. That's all. Don't make yourself confused and miserable pondering the point or purpose of it all. There isn't one.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Monty Python made a movie about the Meaning of Life. They didn't find a meaning, but they had a rollicking good time trying to find meaning. And maybe that's the point.






And when you're chewing on life's gristle, don't grumble, give a whistle. And this'll help things turn out for the best.





It's good to have a hobby


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> I've re-checked the deleted posts, and you have a point. I have undeleted that particular post of yours, but edited out the quoted deleted post.


My answer to the question 'What are you living for?' is not religious, nor intended to vent a religious view. I've studied Jewish philosophy and philosophy of Art, where Biblical narratives are studied as works of Art, just like Rembrandt or Bach. The Jewish philosopher Franz Rosenzweig in his main work 'The Star of Redemption' has voiced opposition to the concept of Religion in relation to the Scriptures. Not everyone who refers to Biblical texts does this out of a religious frame of mind. I would like to have my deleted post undeleted, or do you count a reading of Biblical texts as works of Art already as 'Religion'? I do not agree with the presentday cancel culture.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Good point. I've undeleted it.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What am I living for? As Francis Bacon used to say, to flee Him! I'm doing a great job of it too.

_I fled Him, down the nights and down the days; down the arches of the years;
down the labyrinthine ways of my own mind; and in the mist of tears
I hid from Him, and under running laughter.
Up vistaed hopes I sped; And shot, precipitated,
Adown Titanic glooms of chasmèd fears,
From those strong Feet that followed, followed after.
But with unhurrying chase, And unperturbèd pace,
Deliberate speed, majestic instancy,
They beat---and a Voice beat more instant than the Feet---
'All things betray thee, who betrayest Me.'
..
..
'How little worthy of any love thou art!
Whom wilt thou find to love ignoble thee,
Save Me, save only Me?'
All which I took from thee I did but take, Not for thy harms,
But just that thou might'st seek it in My arms.
All which thy child's mistake Fancies as lost, I have stored for thee at home:
Rise, clasp My hand, and come!'
Halts by me that footfall:
Is my gloom, after all, Shade of His hand, outstretched caressingly?
'Ah, fondest, blindest, weakest, I am He Whom thou seekest!
Thou dravest love from thee, who dravest Me.'

_


----------



## David born 1950 (Apr 21, 2021)

Primarily I am living because I had no choice in being born. Inertia prevents me from negating this event.

But, as long as I am living, I seek to temper my innate greed with in infusion of ethics. Although I do not believe in a "God", somehow the significance and merit of ethics seem to be a form of life for which denial of such seems futile. Why? I really do not know, but if I had the private wherewithal to destroy humanity for some immediate gain, I would not do this because it would deny that concept of ethics.


David Lyga


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I've been asking this question a lot recently. Probably a lot of people have been. Isolation can lead to introspection and can make you rethink everything. Still being young, I won't pretend to have the answers, but the best I've found are to first decide to change your outlook, then find the beauty in the world and savor it, find something you can be passionate about, take advantage of whatever opportunities you have, form constructive relationships, and (perhaps most importantly) do whatever you can to be the most loving, kind, generous, and helpful person you can to everyone.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a friend who said he'll end it if or when his mother dies, the poor guy has been living with depression for the longest.

My mother died some years ago but our relationship wasn't like my friend's. It wasn't bad though, just a little strange. I cried when she died and I'm sure she would have entered an unsalvageable depressive spiral had any of her children or my father died.

The nature of life and death I find quite perplexing. I sometimes write poems featuring vivid images of vitality and still frames of icy cold death.

Anyway. I have a dream of teaching music, which has recenty intensified. 

I don't know if that is really what I live for but it is something positive. 

Cheers.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

*What are you living for?*

Hopefully another 20 years


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Music, faith, food, people, and remaining as rich and poor as now. My economic vision is neither to become richer nor poorer.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Malx said:


> *What are you living for?*
> 
> Hopefully another 20 years


Moi aussi - but it makes me more ambitious than you!


----------

